# Help, need to gain 4/5kg



## spvrtan (Feb 23, 2016)

So i've recently applied for the RAF and need to be at a minimum of 60kg before i can send my full application to them. I'm 21 years old and currently 5'11 and at 55/56 kg, i havent gained a single lb of weight since i was 17/18. I obviously need to get my stamina up to pass my fitness test so running/cardio isnt avoidable, but what beginner weight programs would you suggest for gaining mass and what should i be eating? I only have access to a basic bench, barbell and dumbbells as i'm not currently able to afford the gym. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide me with


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Eat 5000kals a day


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Training : heavy DL, SQ, BP and OHP.

Example of my diet :-

100g Protein in 500mg hazelnut soya milk.
6 scrambled eggs, dash of olive oil, 2 toast with butter.
2 large jacket potatoes, 2 tins of tuna with light mayo, 3 boiled eggs, cheese.
Same.
Evening meal which is usually chicken/fish, potatoes/rice and veg.. Monster portion.
Dessert which is usually 1 bar 85% cocoa dark chocolate.
100g Protein in 500mg hazelnut soya milk. As many cashew nuts as I want or as much Whole Earth Peanut Butter as I can eat.
Fruit and fruit juice as and when I want.

If you hit the above hard, you will put on 4 or 5kg easy.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Training : heavy DL, SQ, BP and OHP.
> 
> Example of my diet :-
> 
> ...


 Good advice but at 50 odd kg he might struggle to keep it up day in day out, that would be a pretty big surplus. He also mentioned money was tight. Easy cheap calories and protein blue/whole milk.

Buy a 4 pinter every morning. Drink it on top of your usual diet. Not filling, won't stop you eating and good for about 1400 cal and 70g protein.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> Good advice but at 50 odd kg he might struggle to keep it up day in day out, that would be a pretty big surplus. He also mentioned money was tight. Easy cheap calories and protein blue/whole milk.
> 
> Buy a 4 pinter every morning. Drink it on top of your usual diet. Not filling, won't stop you eating and good for about 1400 cal and 70g protein.


 Yeah, the diet was just an example of my diet and was there to provide guidance as to how someone like myself may eat. I didn't expect him to eat all of that, he may have exploded


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Surely more food is the answer. Weight training won't make you put weight on. Food will.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Dear OP,

I hate you. I bulk from watching TV commercials for Lidl. I do a cutting cycle and I gain 8kgs.

Now, on a more serious note, simple carbs+fats, full fat milk is a winner here. Rice and potatoes are great sources of carbs, and a good bacon is the ultimate all-in-one supplement.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Surely more food is the answer. Weight training won't make you put weight on. Food will.


 Just eating piles more food without training - fat cnut??


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Just eating piles more food without training - fat cnut??


 He's only gotta put 4kg on. Probably won't even be noticeable.


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oats, yogurt, peanut butter & bananas will help put the weight on


----------



## chris_uk (Apr 18, 2013)

Just turn up wearing wet underwear for weigh ins!


----------



## spvrtan (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll give a little bit more information.. I eat as much as i physically can currently and have done since my teens, i literally cannot gain weight by just eating. I'm eating a bowl of porridge every morning, for dinner i normally have tuna pasta and or cheese, then i'll eat rice, potatos and a chicken breast or two at tea, before going to bed it's always something different like a generic family meal, roast dinner, stir fry, steak etc. I dont count calories simply because i never have and i dont know where to start, other than reading the labels of whatever i'm eating, which probably wouldnt be accurate. I only have access to around 60Kg in weights, which isnt a problem because i doubt i'd be able to lift any way near that at this moment in time. Should i be consuming more carbs/proteins/fats? Is my current meal plan okay? What training should i be doing exactly; heavy weights low reps, more sets? Lighter weights more reps less sets? How many times a week should i be training in order to reach my goal? I've heard something about 5x5 full body workouts is good for beginners, would that suit what im going for? I'd like to gain strength and size while at the same time increasing my stamina to breeze through my selection process. I'm a total newbie to this if you cant tell already from the above, but i want to do this for myself and the career i've chosen so i need as much help as possible. Thanks for all the replies so far


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you smoke? Overactive thyroid?


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

You have to be at a calorie surplus to gain weight simple as that. If you aren't gaining weight you aren't at a surplus. Add in another form of exercise in weight training without changing your diet and you are going to lose weight. Work out a way to get high calorie foods in you.


----------



## spvrtan (Feb 23, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> Do you smoke? Overactive thyroid?


 I dont smoke, been on a different form of nicotine for the past 4 years and not that i know of, i'm just super skinny with the luck, (or not in my case..) to have an extremely fast metabolism it seems..



G said:


> You have to be at a calorie surplus to gain weight simple as that. If you aren't gaining weight you aren't at a surplus. Add in another form of exercise in weight training without changing your diet and you are going to lose weight. Work out a way to get high calorie foods in you.


 As i said in my previous post, i dont know how to count calories, i just eat as much as i physically can throughout the day


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

spvrtan said:


> I'll give a little bit more information.. I eat as much as i physically can currently and have done since my teens, i literally cannot gain weight by just eating. I'm eating a bowl of porridge every morning, for dinner i normally have tuna pasta and or cheese, then i'll eat rice, potatos and a chicken breast or two at tea, before going to bed it's always something different like a generic family meal, roast dinner, stir fry, steak etc. I dont count calories simply because i never have and i dont know where to start, other than reading the labels of whatever i'm eating, which probably wouldnt be accurate. I only have access to around 60Kg in weights, which isnt a problem because i doubt i'd be able to lift any way near that at this moment in time. Should i be consuming more carbs/proteins/fats? Is my current meal plan okay? What training should i be doing exactly; heavy weights low reps, more sets? Lighter weights more reps less sets? How many times a week should i be training in order to reach my goal? I've heard something about 5x5 full body workouts is good for beginners, would that suit what im going for? I'd like to gain strength and size while at the same time increasing my stamina to breeze through my selection process. I'm a total newbie to this if you cant tell already from the above, but i want to do this for myself and the career i've chosen so i need as much help as possible. Thanks for all the replies so far


 Most people who say "I eat loads but I'm still skinny", don't actually eat very much. Try counting calories. It's not that hard. Read the labels, add the number up.

From what you said, you eat a bowl of porridge in the morning, as well as 2 small meals in the rest of the day.

Just for reference, I'm 69kg, and my meal plan has 4 meals a day, with my breakfast being about twice the size of yours. For breakfast I have a large bowl of porriidge, with nuts and raisins, 2 slices of toast with butter, 3 eggs, a spoon of peanut butter, and a protein shake. So you see, when you say you eat loads but then you're only having a bowl of porridge for breakfast, it looks like you're probably not eating very much.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

spvrtan said:


> I'll give a little bit more information.. I eat as much as i physically can currently and have done since my teens, i literally cannot gain weight by just eating. I'm eating a bowl of porridge every morning, for dinner i normally have tuna pasta and or cheese, then i'll eat rice, potatos and a chicken breast or two at tea, before going to bed it's always something different like a generic family meal, roast dinner, stir fry, steak etc. I dont count calories simply because i never have and i dont know where to start, other than reading the labels of whatever i'm eating, which probably wouldnt be accurate. I only have access to around 60Kg in weights, which isnt a problem because i doubt i'd be able to lift any way near that at this moment in time. Should i be consuming more carbs/proteins/fats? Is my current meal plan okay? What training should i be doing exactly; heavy weights low reps, more sets? Lighter weights more reps less sets? How many times a week should i be training in order to reach my goal? I've heard something about 5x5 full body workouts is good for beginners, would that suit what im going for? I'd like to gain strength and size while at the same time increasing my stamina to breeze through my selection process. I'm a total newbie to this if you cant tell already from the above, but i want to do this for myself and the career i've chosen so i need as much help as possible. Thanks for all the replies so far


 You have answered your own question.

You are not counting calories so therefore can not possibly know you are eating above maintenance.

Work out your TDEE and eat 500 above this. When weight gains stalls add another 500


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Eat simple stuff between meals, m&m's are about 700-800cals in a 100g bag, McDonald's milkshakes are good for extra easily digestible cals, in reality your not eating that much, as said a bowl of porridge, two meals are probably 2500 cals at most

have a pack of chocolate hob nobs with your cups of tea and eat the lot during the day, easy 1500 cals from memory!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

spvrtan said:


> I'm eating a bowl of porridge every morning, for dinner i normally have tuna pasta and or cheese, then i'll eat rice, potatos and a chicken breast or two at tea, before going to bed it's always something different like a generic family meal, roast dinner, stir fry, steak etc. I dont count calories simply because i never have and i dont know where to start, other than reading the labels of whatever i'm eating, which probably wouldnt be accurate.


 Well, you need to start mate, that really doesn't sound like very much. Probably not much more than 2000 calories there depending on portion sizes. A lot of people use MyFitnessPal which I've never used personally but it helps many, so maybe give it a go. You punch in what you've eaten throughout the day, weigh your food and you'll get a good idea of how many calories you've had. You can add in more calories by going with liquid options, such as whey protein, powdered oats, lovie or walnut oil and, of course, milk.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

As everyone else has said you aren't eating anywhere near enough to gain, from the looks of it you're at the standard level of calories with your intake. If you don't want to count you're a lazy chunt so just add in a couple of protein shakes daily, scramble 4 eggs at some point, increase that tea time chicken breast to two, throw some coconut oil in the mix and start buying some almonds/cashews in bulk and snack on them throughout the day.

Do that for a month and you'll definitely notice a difference.

As for the training get hold of Mark Laurens You Are Your Own Gym and consider making some DIY weights for use on a farmers walk. Improvise, you're in the army now (nearly) anything and everything can be used to train your bod.

Also it would be worth going to your doc to rule out an overactive thyroid (which does sound likely) as going from 17 to 21 and staying the same weight with a sky high metabolism usually means something is off.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

alchemystical said:


> As everyone else has said you aren't eating anywhere near enough to gain, from the looks of it you're at the standard level of calories with your intake. If you don't want to count you're a lazy chunt so just add in a couple of protein shakes daily, scramble 4 eggs at some point, increase that tea time chicken breast to two, throw some coconut oil in the mix and start buying some almonds/cashews in bulk and snack on them throughout the day.
> 
> Do that for a month and you'll definitely notice a difference.
> 
> ...


 If he's doing endurance runs and stuff to up his cardio (which he mentioned above) and eating 2000-2500 calories he hasn't got a high metabolism, he's just working harder than the food he's eating and staying very lean and not putting any muscle on


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

superdrol said:


> If *he's doing endurance runs and stuff to up his cardio* (which he mentioned above) and eating 2000-2500 calories he hasn't got a high metabolism, he's just working harder than the food he's eating and staying very lean and not putting any muscle on


 Where did he mention he was already doing them? I got the impression that upping his cardio is something he has to work on to increase his stamina along with a 4KG weight increase and that he was a novice when it came to all aspects of training. Plus the OP mentioned himself that he has a high metabolism.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

alchemystical said:


> Where did he mention he was already doing them? I got the impression that upping his cardio is something he has to work on to increase his stamina along with a 4KG weight increase and that he was a novice when it came to all aspects of training. Plus the OP mentioned himself that he has a high metabolism.


 I would expect him to be doing the cardio etc already, and most people who say they have a high metabolism but aren't counting calories tend to not be eating enough rather than having a high metabolism (just a general impression I get from 90% of posts on here about similar issues) I may be wrong (and if I am I'll happily take the hit  ) but I'd guess the guy is quite an active person, lazy feckers tend not to want to join the forces in my experience of mates who are forces or ex forces...


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

superdrol said:


> I would expect him to be doing the cardio etc already, and most people who say they have a high metabolism but aren't counting calories tend to not be eating enough rather than having a high metabolism (just a general impression I get from 90% of posts on here about similar issues) I may be wrong (and *if I am I'll happily take the hit*  ) but I'd guess the guy is quite an active person, lazy feckers tend not to want to join the forces in my experience of mates who are forces or ex forces...


   for me when I read things like:

5''11 and at 55/56 kg, i havent gained a single lb of weight since i was 17/18. I obviously need to get my stamina up to pass my fitness test so running/cardio isnt avoidable, but what beginner weight programs would you suggest for gaining mass and what should i be eating?

I'd like to gain strength and size while at the same time increasing my stamina to breeze through my selection process.

have an extremely fast metabolism

eat as much as i physically can throughout the day

I form an imagine in my head of of a chap thats rail thin, not very active, eats around 2000 cals a day.

If he were to start doing a decent amount of training it would stimulate his appetite which would create a positive feedback cycle that would allow him to start adding muscle but taking it all into consideration I'm still confident that he has an overactive thyroid gland because being 5'11 at just under 9 stone and gaining no weight at all during the peak natural testosterone years seems to all fit together.

OP: Take a read of this:

http://www.regenerativenutrition.com/content.asp?id=574

and log your temperature over the course of a fortnight. I would recommend a digital under tongue thermometer (about £2 on ebay) and keep it next to your bed, take your first temperature the moment you rise. Once again about 20 minutes after lunch and once again about an hour before you go to sleep.

Take your averages over the time period and see how you deviate from the 37 degree standard and there is your answer as to the state of your thyroid gland.


----------

